# No Show For Medicare Patient



## jhack (Dec 31, 2008)

Are there any guidellines that prohibit you from billing a Medicare patient for not showing up for a scheduled appointment?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM5613.pdf


----------



## jhack (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------

